# Woodland Scenics Ready Grass and Mat Adhesive



## jongrill (Jan 25, 2017)

Has anyone used the Ready Grass mats and Mat Adhesive? I'm looking to cover my whole layout with the same grass mat. 

Is there another to glue down the grass mat other than using their adhesive? The directions for it say to sand and paint your table with acrylic paint to seal it. That's a lot of work in my opinion. 

Any advice would be great!

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

jongrill said:


> Has anyone used the Ready Grass mats and Mat Adhesive? I'm looking to cover my whole layout with the same grass mat.
> 
> Is there another to glue down the grass mat other than using their adhesive? The directions for it say to sand and paint your table with acrylic paint to seal it. That's a lot of work in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I used the Ready Grass mat for a small 48x48 layout for my son. I used dap latex caulking to stick it down to the plywood. I squirted the caulking on the plywood, spread out using a v-notched trowel (used to apply vinyl floor adhesive), carefully put the mat on the plywood, and rolled outwards from the center with a J-roller to get rid of any air bubbles.

A couple things - the "grass" comes off easily so watch you don't scrape the mat and also your hands and J-roller will be green by the time you are done.


----------



## jongrill (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. Is there a product you recommend other than the mat?


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

jongrill said:


> Thanks for the tip. Is there a product you recommend other than the mat?


If your layout is flat then it is a decent product to go with and quick. You just need to handle it carefully. The scrapes can be repaired by putting a dab of white glue and sprinkling grass on the scrape.

If you plan to have contours like hills and dips then I would go with the scenery in the bags or shakers. A lot more work though with painting the base colour, then sprinkling with the scenery stuff, and then spraying with alcohol and applying the glue mixture.


----------



## jongrill (Jan 25, 2017)

deedub35 said:


> If your layout is flat then it is a decent product to go with and quick. You just need to handle it carefully. The scrapes can be repaired by putting a dab of white glue and sprinkling grass on the scrape.
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan to have contours like hills and dips then I would go with the scenery in the bags or shakers. A lot more work though with painting the base colour, then sprinkling with the scenery stuff, and then spraying with alcohol and applying the glue mixture.




My layout is flat so I think this is my product! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought some of the W/S grass mat but didn't
like the 'perfect' carpet look of it. 

In my opinion, if you want a more realistic look
you would want to paint the surface you want
to be grass a dark color, then while paint is wet
sprinkle on the W/S grass. It's best to sort of
mix the W/S grass colors.

If you are planning a roughage area such as a
vacant lot or countryside, get some of their
materials for trees etc. Break it up and scatter
the pieces around before sprinkling with the
grass.

After completing your landscaping, cover any
tracks or other scenery and spray with 
hair spray or clear rattle can. Hold the sprayer
high to avoid blowing the very light landscape
materials.

If you do use the mat, I would only dab a spot
of adhesive here and there. You may want to
remove or move it.

Don


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2017)

I used Ready Grass on my layout. I tried the Mat adhesive on a previous layout and didn't like it. It's a pain to use. On my current layout I held it in place with double sided carpet tape I bought in Lowe's or Home Depot. It's easy to use and holds really well. Eventually I will apply some ground foam on the grass mat for variety but the mat gives a finished look immediately.


----------

